# Drivers should be drug tested!



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I had a repeat rider tonight. I always ask my riders if there is anything I can do to make sure the ride is a 5-star experience for them (passively setting the expectation of a good rating from them). My repeat rider replied, "Yeah, just don't light up a joint!" I said, "Whaatttttt????" He said he uses rideshare all the time and last night his driver lit up a joint. The driver asked if the rider was cool with that. Not wanting to look like a nerd, the rider said, "no problem, just don't blow it in my face." I then asked the rider if rated the driver accordingly (a 1!) and he said, "No, I gave him a 3." I told him he should send an email to the rideshare company because one bad apple spoils it for the rest of us."

Hearing that a driver had the balls to light up ANYTHING while driving someone just incenses me. I would not want my college student children riding with someone who is potentially high. If a simple urine test were administered, it would cut down on how many idiots are out there driving and increase our rides.

Call me a prude, I'm not. I've done my share of living the wild life but never at the expense of someone else getting hurt!


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

I really don't know how to respond to this. The fact that you try to "seed" 5* star ratings is annoying to me. But the fact that you didn't immediately disavow any driver that just "fired up" an illegal (depending on state but always illegal when driving) substance is disturbing. You are the professional, "designated driver" and wtf I have no response to you.

And yes, I think drug tests should be done. I've never had a drug test as an Uber driver. I worked in IT for over 20 years and I had drug screenings before every contract. I don't understand it. Either Uber doesn't care if you are stoned, or they don't want to spend money on the testing. Perhaps server maintenance is a higher bar than driving people around.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I really don't know how to respond to this. The fact that you try to "seed" 5* star ratings is annoying to me. But the fact that you didn't immediately disavow any driver that just "fired up" an illegal (depending on state but always illegal when driving) substance is disturbing. You are the professional, "designated driver" and wtf I have no response to you.
> 
> And yes, I think drug tests should be done. I've never had a drug test as an Uber driver. I worked in IT for over 20 years and I had drug screenings before every contract. I don't understand it. Either Uber doesn't care if you are stoned, or they don't want to spend money on the testing. Perhaps server maintenance is a higher bar than driving people around.


There is nothing wrong with letting a rider know that you are aiming to please them/provide them excellent service -- sorry if this annoys you. I lesrned that as a professional chauffeur. I also remind them that tipping is not necessary.

Where did you get the impression that I did not disavow thw errant, openly pot-smoking driver. I think it is appalling. The RIDER was the one who let that driver slide.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Drug tests are expensive. Knowing how Uber operates, they'd probably want drivers to pay for that too.

The rider should have reported the driver. That's just insane if it really did happen.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Drug tests are expensive. Knowing how Uber operates, they'd probably want drivers to pay for that too.
> 
> The rider should have reported the driver. That's just insane if it really did happen.


I agree!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Should the driver have been reported by the rider? YES

I am less enthusiastic about drug testing. While it may serve as a deterrent so some, does it really tell you if a driver is getting behind the wheel while impaired?

I also agree with UC, that Uber would want drivers to pay for it.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

They'd probably have to admit we're employees if they drug-tested us. We'd certainly be paying for it, which most of us can't afford.
And the most harmless drugs all have the longest half-lives in our bodies. How can you justify firing someone based on the fact that he smokes a joint twice a month, while a heroin user is unlikely to be nabbed by a rare drug test?

An über driver lighting up a joint WHILE driving a passenger sounds like the most unlikely thing I've ever heard of. If it actually happened, it is the first and last time. Not a reason to heap more bullshit on top of all uber drivers, unless you just want all marijuana users to be fired since you aren't one and that would make for fewer drivers.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Are you people trolling or high? California wouldn't have any damn drivers left if they started drug testing for marijuana. Never heard of anyone getting drug tested here for employment. Your driving ability is gonna be evident to your passengers and if you're intoxicated (on drugs or alcohol) then you will be swerving some, missing turns, speeding, and your rating is going to suffer. Let's not penalize responsible drug users to satisfy a bunch of busybodies with nothing better to do than worry about someone else having some fun.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

A majority of people smoke weed casually from time to time, and most employer drug tests are extralegal/illegal anyway. The only justification I can think of to force them on Uber drivers, is if you simply want to trim the driver base by any way you can think of.

Even tests for opiates are ineffective. Their metabolites do not hang around anywhere near as long as those of THC, and positives for opiates/opioids are triggered by a bunch of stuff that isn't coke or crack.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I get drug tested for my regular job anyway, so it wouldn't matter to me. I think Uber should drug test though, I bet it would significantly reduce the number of drivers, and then I can get higher surge rates.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> A majority of people smoke weed casually from time to time, and most employer drug tests are extralegal/illegal anyway. The only justification I can think of to force them on Uber drivers, is if you simply want to trim the driver base by any way you can think of.
> 
> Even tests for opiates are ineffective. Their metabolites do not hang around anywhere near as long as those of THC, and positives for opiates/opioids are triggered by a bunch of stuff that isn't coke or crack.


Cocaine isn't an opiate/opioid... Opiates are derived from the poppy plant (well one species of poppy anyway, _Papaver somniferum)_. Opioids are partially, or wholly, synthetic opiates. Cocaine comes from the coca plant (_Erythroxylum Coca_), which is in no way even remotely related to the poppy family. Most people wouldn't recognize either plant if it was growing in their back yard...

This is a coca plant.









This is a poppy plant.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> They'd probably have to admit we're employees if they drug-tested us. We'd certainly be paying for it, which most of us can't afford.
> And the most harmless drugs all have the longest half-lives in our bodies. How can you justify firing someone based on the fact that he smokes a joint twice a month, while a heroin user is unlikely to be nabbed by a rare drug test?
> 
> An über driver lighting up a joint WHILE driving a passenger sounds like the most unlikely thing I've ever heard of. If it actually happened, it is the first and last time. Not a reason to heap more bullshit on top of all uber drivers, unless you just want all marijuana users to be fired since you aren't one and that would make for fewer drivers.





troubleinrivercity said:


> They'd probably have to admit we're employees if they drug-tested us. We'd certainly be paying for it, which most of us can't afford.
> And the most harmless drugs all have the longest half-lives in our bodies. How can you justify firing someone based on the fact that he smokes a joint twice a month, while a heroin user is unlikely to be nabbed by a rare drug test?
> 
> An über driver lighting up a joint WHILE driving a passenger sounds like the most unlikely thing I've ever heard of. If it actually happened, it is the first and last time. Not a reason to heap more bullshit on top of all uber drivers, unless you just want all marijuana users to be fired since you aren't one and that would make for fewer drivers.


Personally, I am not worried about the pot so much as the illicit drugs. Someone who has consumed a 12 pack of beer and is drunk is probably more dangerous than someone who has smoked a joint (don't start slamming me with research and statistics, this is merely an observation); but to show up on the "job" impaired is _totally unacceptable_. We can agree on that. Drug testing _may not_ be the answer, but there should be some kind of mechanism in place to get blatant offenders off the road. The fact that the riders don't want to get the drivers "fired" and gives them a passable rating does not help. I have a handful of drivers tell me that their drivers/cars smelled of pot, but then again, it was during last call and that driver may have picked someone up who just smoked. Can't blame that on the driver because there's the possibility it is not them. It is worrisome.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> They'd probably have to admit we're employees if they drug-tested us.


I doubt that, by the same logic how can they do background checks? Or require car standards?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Or publish standards for printing our own referral cards; or require us to rent phones from them to do the job?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

> Someone who has consumed a 12 pack of beer and is drunk is probably more dangerous than someone who has smoked a joint...but to show up on the "job" impaired is _totally unacceptable_.


And impairment is only half of the problem. One joint is probably OK to drive (a couple states have even set legal DUI limits for THC), but merely lighting up anything, even a conventional cigarette, leads to a poor customer experience.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> There is nothing wrong with letting a rider know that you are aiming to please them/provide them excellent service -- sorry if this annoys you. I lesrned that as a professional chauffeur. I also remind them that tipping is not necessary.
> 
> Where did you get the impression that I did not disavow thw errant, openly pot-smoking driver. I think it is appalling. The RIDER was the one who let that driver slide.


Yes, sorry. I think I misread a lot of that. But the fact that this thread turned into another burner's protest about how marijuana is so good for you it CURES lung cancer as opposed to plain old tobacco is disturbing.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

My point exzctly.


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

While as a 1099, contracted with FedEx Custom Critical, I had random drug tests through out the year and with my DOT physical. We had it come up on our Qualcom, we would be put out of service until we had the drug test.
I owned and operated a straight truck and it was in my best interest to comply. 

I have no problem with random drug tests.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I have a handful of drivers tell me that their drivers/cars smelled of pot, but then again, it was during last call and that driver may have picked someone up who just smoked. Can't blame that on the driver because there's the possibility it is not them. It is worrisome.


I've had a few times where I've picked up passengers who had obviously just finished smoking a lot, and it does make your car smell. I carry a can of air freshener, and spray my car after every trip. But sometimes even after that you can still smell it, and it may be noticed by your next passengers. Unfortunately they're not likely to consider that it was your last passengers, they'll just assume it was you. This could really apply to any odors, and they're all likely to be blamed on the driver. It's yet another thing that can effect our ratings that we have limited control over.

But what happens when that passenger complains to Uber that your car smelled like pot? What do you think Uber will do? Best case, you got a 1 star and a reprimand from Uber. Worst case, you just got deactivated. That is why drug testing is a good idea in my opinion, it's protection against accusations like that from passengers.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Passengers assuming a smell is us instead of them is just an extension of them believing it's computers and magic that makes a car show up at their feet. They'll fight fare hikes like hell. I like Uber's customers individually, but hate them in the aggregate for how much they expect and how little they give back.

And if a passenger makes your car smell to the point that it'll impact that day's ratings, you don't have much choice but to go home and run it through your odor-removal regimen. I can see how pot-smell is absolutely hazardous to your account, though try and remember that whatever happens to you has also happened to a thousand other drivers. Uber's seen it all, I'm just not convinced they're organized enough not to screw drivers.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Passengers assuming a smell is us instead of them is just an extension of them believing it's computers and magic that makes a car show up at their feet.


*Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.*
- Arthur C. Clarke



troubleinrivercity said:


> And if a passenger makes your car smell to the point that it'll impact that day's ratings, you don't have much choice but to go home and run it through your odor-removal regimen. I can see how pot-smell is absolutely hazardous to your account, though try and remember that whatever happens to you has also happened to a thousand other drivers. Uber's seen it all, I'm just not convinced they're organized enough not to screw drivers.


I don't know about you, but I couldn't afford to lose the $100-$300 for going home early. Not like you can take pictures of odors to document for Uber to charge a cleaning fee and compensate for lost income. I'd rather risk the rating hit.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's what Uber says on the subject of drugs and alcohol...

_Uber does not tolerate the use of alcohol or drugs by drivers using the Uber app. If you believe your driver may be under the influence of drugs or alcohol, please have the driver END THE TRIP IMMEDIATELY.
After the driver has ended the trip, please report any feedback when rating your trip in the Uber app, or reply to your emailed receipt, email [email protected], or visit t.uber.com/support. Alternatively, you can call (415) 746-ZERO. _


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I had a rider yesterday that told me about this "super cool driver" he had a few days ago, 
a 60 year old hippie who shared his joint with the passengers....

I thought he was joking but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a friend who failed her Uber car inspection because they smelled marijuana in the vehicle. She claimed that she didn't smoke in the car, but it may have been the lingering smell that can be transferred through clothing and skin.

She has a California doctor's recommendation for it, and it uses it to treat the symptoms of her PTSD. So it sucks for her, because she's not the type who would smoke a joint while driving passengers around. Oh well, she is still driving for Lyft


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

NO Uber POT HEADS PLEASE. ...


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

UberComic said:


> Drug tests are expensive. Knowing how Uber operates, they'd probably want drivers to pay for that too.
> 
> The rider should have reported the driver. That's just insane if it really did happen.


In Houston all Uber drivers are required by city ordinance to get the following: drug test and physical, warrant check for driving history, fingerprint background check, fire extinguisher in the car within arms reach, and a car inspection at the permitting office. The inspection is free but the total for the aforementioned is between $150 to $230 depending on where you get the drug test and physical (some give same day results and those are more expensive...mine was $135).

Once all that's done, and you pass, then you can get your license which costs $11 and the inspection where the permit sticker is put on your car is free. The inspection for the permit has to be done every year (again free) but the entire process for the license has to be repeated every 2 years. The $11 license fee is charged to Uber by the city, which in turn Uber turns around and subtracts from a future pay statement.

A few more ordinance requirements: 
- The "U" trade dress is required to be displayed above or to the side of the permit sticker and must be visible for 50 feet.
- A separate permit sticker has to be obtained for airport pick ups. This is also free and works at both airports in Houston. Drop offs are ok with just the city permit.
- Finally there is a much disputed dress code within the ordinance. The dispute lies in the wording regarding the dress code and with whether or not the dress code is on the final signed draft of the ordinance itself, meaning it may not be enforceable. For those wondering, the "dress code" supposedly says: no shorts, flip flops, blue jeans, or t-shirts. Must be at least a collared shirt and slacks but one can wear tennis shoes if they wish since there is no restriction on footwear other than the flip flop rule.

The mayor threatened to ban Uber from Houston completely if Uber didn't enforce drivers obtaining the license and permit. Uber requires pictures to be taken and uploaded of the license/permit and will deactivate drivers...eventually...if they do not comply.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

UberComic said:


> Drug tests are expensive. Knowing how Uber operates, they'd probably want drivers to pay for that too.
> 
> The rider should have reported the driver. That's just insane if it really did happen.


Drug tests can be purchase in bulk for as little as 4.00 a test. If Uber actually cared about its customer base, they could administer tests locally, but because Uber does not have local offices in many smaller cities, and Uber continues to lie to the public about its drivers insurance (or lack of it) , I would suspect that they could care less about safety.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Riders should be drug tested. In Chicago anyway.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> My repeat rider replied, "Yeah, just don't light up a joint!" I said, "Whaatttttt????"





UberComic said:


> The rider should have reported the driver. That's just insane if it really did happen.


Uber Drivers lighting up joints while on the job is apparently more common than one would think!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> In Houston all Uber drivers are required by city ordinance to get the following: drug test and physical, warrant check for driving history, fingerprint background check, fire extinguisher in the car within arms reach, and a car inspection at the permitting office. The inspection is free but the total for the aforementioned is between $150 to $230 depending on where you get the drug test and physical (some give same day results and those are more expensive...mine was $135).
> 
> Once all that's done, and you pass, then you can get your license which costs $11 and the inspection where the permit sticker is put on your car is free. The inspection for the permit has to be done every year (again free) but the entire process for the license has to be repeated every 2 years. The $11 license fee is charged to Uber by the city, which in turn Uber turns around and subtracts from a future pay statement.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, I can't agree with all this shit on your windshield. It's dangerous, especially in an urban area with many pedstrians. The A-pillars on cars are considerably wider than those of the past as well.

Chicago requires an annual vehicle sticker. Most wouldn't remove the prior sticker and just line years and years worth up and down their windshield. Supposedly they started being able to ticket lazy drivers who do this. It's obviously not enforced because I see it all the time.

Now go and add an Uber AND Lyft placard on top of it all too.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please take a moment to cast your vote in this Ongoing Poll:

*Ongoing Poll | Fingerprint Background Checks & Drug Tests







*


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Drug tests are expensive. Knowing how Uber operates, they'd probably want drivers to pay for that too.


Yeah.. or maybe something like this:

*Uber Receipt:*

Base Fare= $1.00
Distance= $15.00
Time= $3.50
Surge x2 = $18.50
====================
Subtotal = $37.00

Safe Riders Fee = $1.00
*Drug Testing Fee* = $5.00 *

_*Split fee with driver_


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Quite frankly, I can't agree with all this shit on your windshield. It's dangerous, especially in an urban area with many pedstrians. The A-pillars on cars are considerably wider than those of the past as well.
> 
> Chicago requires an annual vehicle sticker. Most wouldn't remove the prior sticker and just line years and years worth up and down their windshield. Supposedly they started being able to ticket lazy drivers who do this. It's obviously not enforced because I see it all the time.
> 
> Now go and add an Uber AND Lyft placard on top of it all too.


The city always removes the previous sticker and puts a new one on. The stickers are located on the passenger side all the way to the bottom corner so they are well out of the line of sight of the driver. To be honest I don't even notice them. The airport permit is a small dot about the size of a silver dollar. So not to bad. It shouldn't be the stickers the bother anyone, it should be the headache and expense of getting them! Though I will say, if done correctly, the headache can be minimized, and come to think of it the cost as well.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> The city always removes the previous sticker and puts a new one on. The stickers are located on the passenger side all the way to the bottom corner so they are well out of the line of sight of the driver. To be honest I don't even notice them. The airport permit is a small dot about the size of a silver dollar. So not to bad. It shouldn't be the stickers the bother anyone, it should be the headache and expense of getting them! Though I will say, if done correctly, the headache can be minimized, and come to think of it the cost as well.


The city of Chicago doesn't place or remove any stickers on your vehicle. You do it yourself (and alot can't figure it out).


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber should drug test passengers. How many obvious drug deals have you all been involved with. I've been on two pretty obvious ones, and several more suspected ones. Safe rider fee my ass.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I had a repeat rider tonight. I always ask my riders if there is anything I can do to make sure the ride is a 5-star experience for them (passively setting the expectation of a good rating from them). My repeat rider replied, "Yeah, just don't light up a joint!" I said, "Whaatttttt????" He said he uses rideshare all the time and last night his driver lit up a joint. The driver asked if the rider was cool with that. Not wanting to look like a nerd, the rider said, "no problem, just don't blow it in my face." I then asked the rider if rated the driver accordingly (a 1!) and he said, "No, I gave him a 3." I told him he should send an email to the rideshare company because one bad apple spoils it for the rest of us."
> 
> Hearing that a driver had the balls to light up ANYTHING while driving someone just incenses me. I would not want my college student children riding with someone who is potentially high. If a simple urine test were administered, it would cut down on how many idiots are out there driving and increase our rides.
> 
> Call me a prude, I'm not. I've done my share of living the wild life but never at the expense of someone else getting hurt!


"If a simple urine test were administered, it would cut down on how many idiots are out there driving and increase our rides".

*Why would Uber WANT to reduce the amount of idiots it can hire?*


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber doesn't give a shit about their drivers, passenger safety or any other issue except for money. Uber is a horrible company without any social consciousness. If Uber cared, they would pay their drivers well enough to keep the good one's around. They could use the rating system to really weed out bad drivers. Instead they use a revolving door approach to drivers. Cut rates, lose drivers who are fed up with the lies, hire new one's at a reduced rate..repeat...repeat...repeat. When a driver sucks so bad that they can't even keep up their rating, Uber shakes them down to pay for a bullshit class about giving out mints and water. 

As Uber's rates shrink to poverty levels, Uber's new driver recruiting strategy will be to find all the unemployable losers in society. They will be recruiting at, drug rehabs, unemployment offices, retirement homes, parole offices and prisons.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

I also Agree


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Are these photos taken in your back yard?



Just Some Guy said:


> Cocaine isn't an opiate/opioid... Opiates are derived from the poppy plant (well one species of poppy anyway, _Papaver somniferum)_. Opioids are partially, or wholly, synthetic opiates. Cocaine comes from the coca plant (_Erythroxylum Coca_), which is in no way even remotely related to the poppy family. Most people wouldn't recognize either plant if it was growing in their back yard...
> 
> This is a coca plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I could care less about drug tests.

I keep the village sticker uber sign in the upper right hand corner of the car it's out of my line of sight and high enough to not block the sidewalk where so many people dart out into the street


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Drug tests are expensive. Knowing how Uber operates, they'd probably want drivers to pay for that too.
> 
> The rider should have reported the driver. That's just insane if it really did happen.


Oh please. Drug testing with yearly enrollment is only $65. Check Norton medical in van nuys. Their program is approved by the cab company and city. I just renewed and did my testing today, matter of fact.

Oh, we ic cabbies pay for everything mind you.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Just because a rider claimed a driver smoked a joint doesn't mean it happened. I have heard similar stories about pot smoking drivers and drivers who went into the bar and had a drink with the riders and they all sound like utter b.s. stories. It's as likely as the "Uber driver drove 3 hot babes then went into their apt and has sex with all 3".


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It's as likely as the "Uber driver drove 3 hot babes then went into their apt and has sex with all 3".


Wait... You mean that didn't really happen??


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

a little bud while driving never hurt no body!


----------

